# levis501 cowboy boots



## pete5555 (Sep 11, 2008)

which jeans 501 or 517 are better with cowboy boots


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

517's get my vote, most seem to be in bootcut too. Whereas 501's are for normal wear (trainers or casual shoes)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Levi 501's would be my choice. The button fly can prove somewhat inconvenient but, the fit is right and the straight legs work surprisingly well with western boots.


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

as a lifetime boot wearer, let me tell you, it's like wearing a bowtie. It's more about confidence then anything else. Just don't wear tapered leg jeans, go with straight or bootcut.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

cdcro said:


> as a lifetime boot wearer, let me tell you, it's like wearing a bowtie. It's more about confidence then anything else. Just don't wear tapered leg jeans, go with straight or bootcut.


Yup. And wear real boots--no ropers.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Depends on how you wear your boots; pants tucked in or out.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

*527?*

I'm wearing a pair of bootcut 527's right now.
No boots though.

:icon_smile_big:My british tan Alden wingtips look way better!:icon_smile_big:

I've already received several compliments today on my attire.
White OCBD, full zip turtleneck brown cardigan and the 527's + my McQueen 0714 folding Persols!!!

Far from trad, I know but casuals Friday calls and if the mood stikes I answer in style.

I'm feeling confident today.
I really am humble in real life.


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

smujd said:


> Yup. And wear real boots--no ropers.


+1 a man that speaks my language. Picked up a new pair of Mercedes Boot Co last week. Chocolate softy buffalo w/french toe and toe bug.


----------



## logicalfrank (Oct 16, 2008)

I'd go 517 if I were actually trying to look like a cowboy. 527s would be best for wearing cowboy boots w/ usual casual attire. 501s? Maybe but the boot cut is probably better.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

If you really want to look like a cowboy, buy Wrangler 20X or Cinch Green Label. That's what real rodeo cowboys wear:aportnoy:


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

msphotog said:


> If you really want to look like a cowboy, buy Wrangler 20X or Cinch Green Label. That's what real rodeo cowboys wear:aportnoy:


hehe, that's what I was going to say.. neither one of the Levis, get some Wrangler jeans with boots


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Wranglers first but for style 517's


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

smujd said:


> Yup. And wear real boots--no ropers.





cdcro said:


> +1 a man that speaks my language...


But not mine. Being from the suburbs of Chicago I could use a translator.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Wizard said:


> But not mine. Being from the suburbs of Chicago I could use a translator.


Ropers are an ugly bastardization of the grand cowboy boot. Ropers were designed to facilitate roping for modern, competitive rodeo coboys. Ropers have a lower heel, rounded toe, and shorter shaft. They look stupid and, outside of competitive roping, are generally worn by folks who've never petted a horse, much less ridden one.


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

That answers that. Thanx.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

REAL cowboy boots are a little over the top/"let's play dress-up" unless you are from Texas, actually ride horses, or are going to a western event. I don't see anything wrong with ropers for casual city slickers or outside work.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

smujd said:


> Yup. And wear real boots--no ropers.


How are ropers not real boots? Then again, we're discussing Levis with boots. It should be Wranglers!


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

smujd said:


> Ropers are an ugly bastardization of the grand cowboy boot. Ropers were designed to facilitate roping for modern, competitive rodeo coboys. Ropers have a lower heel, rounded toe, and shorter shaft. They look stupid and, outside of competitive roping, are generally worn by folks who've never petted a horse, much less ridden one.


I'm not from Texas, but I have been around horses (even been on the backs of them) and I know many "real" cowboys who wear ropers.


----------



## InsbrokerTX (Jul 25, 2008)

Trenditional said:


> How are ropers not real boots? Then again, we're discussing Levis with boots. It should be Wranglers!


You hit the nail on the head. Ropers are real boots. It's the city slickers that want to look like cowboys that think they have to have "real" cowboy boots.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I see by your outfit, that you are a cowboy.

I see by your owtfit that you're a cowboy too.

We see by our outfits that we are both cowboys

If you get an outfit, then you can be a cowboy too.

Tom and Dickie Smothers


----------



## canadian_monarchist (Nov 23, 2008)

Kav said:


> Depends on how you wear your boots; pants tucked in or out.


Don't ever wear your jeans tucked into your boots, that just looks so bad.

I use to work at a Western Store and during Stampede we would get tourists coming in all the time and dropping $400-$600 bucks on a western outfit and we always had to tell them don't tuck your jeans into your boots...


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

Kav said:


> I see by your outfit, that you are a cowboy.
> 
> I see by your owtfit that you're a cowboy too.
> 
> ...


An outfit is the place you work for not the clothes you wear. :icon_smile:


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

InsbrokerTX said:


> You hit the nail on the head. Ropers are real boots. It's the city slickers that want to look like cowboys that think they have to have "real" cowboy boots.


Most of the real cowboys I know wear knock-off redwing work boots from tractor supply. I only claim to be a lifetime boot wearer, as my cowboy days are long behind me. In my opinion ropers are inelegant and bland. And there are no longer any factory boots that are worth anything. Greetings BTW my people are from Fredericksburg Pre-yuppie invasion. Spent plenty of time your way as a younger man.


----------



## InsbrokerTX (Jul 25, 2008)

cdcro said:


> Most of the real cowboys I know wear knock-off redwing work boots from tractor supply. I only claim to be a lifetime boot wearer, as my cowboy days are long behind me. In my opinion ropers are inelegant and bland. And there are no longer any factory boots that are worth anything. Greetings BTW my people are from Fredericksburg Pre-yuppie invasion. Spent plenty of time your way as a younger man.


Interesting you say that, I usually wear Wolverine brand work boots from Tractor Supply when working around the house, hunting or just kicking around.

I agree, plain Justin calf skin Ropers can be bland. However, Ropers come in some pretty nice exotic leathers nowadays that can be classified many things except bland and inelegant. Many don't understand Ropers are a style and they come in quite a few different leathers.

I was in Frederickburg today for a meeting. I got there and walked up and down the street with the shops before most of them were open and all the tourists were scurrying about. It is still a neat town but I am sure it is much different than when you were there.

Glad to see a fellow Texan on the board.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

cdcro said:


> Most of the real cowboys I know wear knock-off redwing work boots from tractor supply. I only claim to be a lifetime boot wearer, as my cowboy days are long behind me. In my opinion ropers are inelegant and bland. And there are no longer any factory boots that are worth anything. Greetings BTW my people are from Fredericksburg Pre-yuppie invasion. Spent plenty of time your way as a younger man.


I love Roper Boots! I will buy my second pair at Leddy's on a visit to Fort Worth next month. The beauty of ropers is that you can wear them here in NJ and no one says "hey, look at those cowboy boots." Plus, you can chase down that thar philly and the heels don't mind ya a bit. Mine are in ranch hand leather, which makes them as comfortable as a big sock. I made the mistake of getting the first pair in black, as chestnut would have been more versatile. The comments on jeans are greatly appreciated. Let's see what Leddy's has in stock. sign me BillyBob without Gun Rack.:devil:


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Outfit is old range slang for your working kit; horsetack,clothing, bedroll.

Our canadian friend may want to drift south into Montana.
Hi top boots reaching nearly to the knee worn OUTSIDE with knee length, long fringed ****** are the norm.

The cowboy mythos is carried forward? every generation by a bunch of Jaspers convinced their variation of clothing is 'Authentic' be it Nuettie's rhinestone shirts or Will Smith playing James West.

I hate to break it to everyone, but those California Goldrush MINER's pants were never worn during the heyday of cattledrives, tight fitting woolens being the norm.
Riding a pair of overheating, skintight bluejeans on a badfitting saddle has rendered a lot of Riders of the purple crotch so impotent they would have been culled if serving as ranch stud. 

And that, is no bull.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Kav said:


> Outfit is old range slang for your working kit; horsetack,clothing, bedroll.
> 
> Our canadian friend may want to drift south into Montana.
> Hi top boots reaching nearly to the knee worn OUTSIDE with knee length, long fringed ****** are the norm.
> ...


No argument there! Bill


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

Trenditional said:


> How are ropers not real boots? Then again, we're discussing Levis with boots. It should be Wranglers!


I think they are considered real boots if you call them "Paddock" boots 

Seriously, I like Paddock boots/Ropers because I spend most of my time walking and the laces keep them tighter on my ankles.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Try a 'packer boot' from WHITES.
You call an old time horsepacker a cowboy, he'll take a double length of manila from a pack and beat you with it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eyedoc2180 said:


> I love Roper Boots! I will buy my second pair at Leddy's on a visit to Fort Worth next month. The beauty of ropers is that you can wear them here in NJ and no one says "hey, look at those cowboy boots." Plus, you can chase down that thar philly and the heels don't mind ya a bit. Mine are in ranch hand leather, which makes them as comfortable as a big sock. I made the mistake of getting the first pair in black, as chestnut would have been more versatile...


There was a period during my military service that I wore a pair of black calf ropers as uniform dress boots. While I'm inclined to agree, they didn't appear to reflect much of a cowboy heritage, they were very comfortable and worked well with my Class A's! A guy could get a lot of boot, made for him at a very reasonable price, in the Philippines.


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

eyedoc2180 said:


> I love Roper Boots! I will buy my second pair at Leddy's on a visit to Fort Worth next month. The beauty of ropers is that you can wear them here in NJ and no one says "hey, look at those cowboy boots." Plus, you can chase down that thar philly and the heels don't mind ya a bit. Mine are in ranch hand leather, which makes them as comfortable as a big sock. I made the mistake of getting the first pair in black, as chestnut would have been more versatile. The comments on jeans are greatly appreciated. Let's see what Leddy's has in stock. sign me BillyBob without Gun Rack.:devil:


check out luskeys when you're here. Leddy's makes a great custom boot, but otr lusky's is a better store. Two blocks north of Leddy's in the stockyards.

BTW the reason cowboys wear wranglers is back in the 50's/60's/70's rodeo cowboys received extra $ for winning if they were wearing wranglers. Their domination of the western jean market is the result of superb marketing.


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

ChicagoTrad said:


> I think they are considered real boots if you call them "Paddock" boots
> 
> Seriously, I like Paddock boots/Ropers because I spend most of my time walking and the laces keep them tighter on my ankles.





Kav said:


> Try a 'packer boot' from WHITES.
> You call an old time horsepacker a cowboy, he'll take a double length of manila from a pack and beat you with it.


Packers are a whole different story. Designed to be just as supportive and comfortable walking as riding. Whites make a beautiful boot, I own a 15yr old pair myself. They were the required footwear for the volunteer fire dept where I grew up.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

505's work well, the opening is a bit wider I think than a 501 and not as wide as the boot cut, all three work. i use lee riders because of a general better fit with my ropers.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

ChicagoTrad said:


> I think they are considered real boots if you call them "Paddock" boots
> 
> Seriously, I like Paddock boots/Ropers because I spend most of my time walking and the laces keep them tighter on my ankles.


I don't know about paddock boots, but laces on ropers? 
https://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=roper+boots&gbv=2


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Kav said:


> I see by your outfit, that you are a cowboy.
> 
> I see by your owtfit that you're a cowboy too.
> 
> ...


Or....

"Don't call him a cowboy, til you've seen him ride....his Stetson hat and fancy boots don't tell you whats inside....his toughest ride has been in his foreign car."


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

SlowE30 said:


> I don't know about paddock boots, but laces on ropers?
> https://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=roper+boots&gbv=2


Ariat makes a bunch of them although they are usually called Lacers- generally, take away the Kiltie and you have a paddock boot:

I have these, for instance:
)


----------



## canadian_monarchist (Nov 23, 2008)

Kav said:


> Outfit is old range slang for your working kit; horsetack,clothing, bedroll.
> 
> Our canadian friend may want to drift south into Montana.
> Hi top boots reaching nearly to the knee worn OUTSIDE with knee length, long fringed ****** are the norm.
> ...


There ya go I guess you do learn something new everyday! I had no idea that people actually wore there jeans inside their boots. Thanks for the info!


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

InsbrokerTX said:


> You hit the nail on the head. Ropers are real boots. It's the city slickers that want to look like cowboys that think they have to have "real" cowboy boots.


Ropers are a sad bastardization of cowboy boots. I understand why you'd wear ropers if you were, in fact, roping, but, otherwise, they are best left to the tourists.

I'll happily acknowledge that I'm no cowboy. I've played at cowboying a few times, and it is tough work that I'd just as soon leave to tougher men. That said, when I'm spending the day on a horse, I want a real boot--something with heels and a more pointed toe (not roach killers, mind you). My old Justin rough outs have seen me through everything from ski trips to a week in Paris. I've never stopped and thought, "it would be great if someone would cut this heel in half and blunt the toe so the good folks in the north-east won't feel threatened." :icon_smile_wink:

As for jeans, I'll wear whatever's on sale. The deer, dove, and prickly pear don't seem to care what I'm wearing.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

This is interesting. I don't know much about cowboys but I did live in a city with a lot of cowboy boots. They just weren't being worn by cowboys. 

I then played on a softball team with a guy who had previously worked on a ranch and then rode rodeo for a couple of years (not said to start a discussion on the evils of rodeo) and I couldn't help but notice that the boots he wore (not when playing softball of course) weren't the same as all of the other cowboy boots around town. I never thought to ask him why he didn't wear "real" cowboy boots, but now I realize that he WAS wearing real cowboy boots. He was wearing ropers.

Cruiser


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

'Ropers' are to real world, ranch and range boots what a 'roping' saddle is to a '58 Wade tree or my classic slickfork.
A roper is what we call a 5 second boot as is the saddle. You break out on a saddle built up to help brace the shock of a sudden stop, leap off and RUN as in run with a flat heel to the waiting calf, tie it up and throw your hands in the air for TIME!
Now, ride all afternoon on a working range in that 5 minute saddle, toss your whaleline onto a fully mature Braemer bull with an attitude and no fences and watch things get real western like.
that is when a high heeled boot to lock your foot against an oxbow stirrup, hitops in case a few tons of beef slam into you and a sadddle that lets you communicate with your horse seperates the buckle bunnie heroes and their salamander hipped heifers with hyphenated names from the working cowboys.
yeehaw.

But, if you want to tell a real cowboy, watch where he sits in a pickup truck.
It's the one in the middle.
He doesn't ahve to drive, get out to open and shut gates and he controls the radio, playing real music, not that appalachian accented stuff from a city in the east they dare call country western.


----------



## mczewd (Jul 21, 2008)

cdcro said:


> BTW the reason cowboys wear wranglers is back in the 50's/60's/70's rodeo cowboys received extra $ for winning if they were wearing wranglers. Their domination of the western jean market is the result of superb marketing.


Another reason Wranglers and Cinch jeans are best for cowboyin" is because they are deep-seated (high rise), which means you're not sitting on your wallet in the saddle if you're carrying one. Another important rule of jeans and cowboy boots is "the stack," or the way the fabric of the pant leg gathers around the top of the vamp of the boot. Jeans that are too short look, er, uh, well, stupid.

I have never been a fan of Levis with boots. For one thing, most boots and jean-wearing folks in Texas starch the daylights out of their jeans and the seams on Levis always seem to be crooked.

See George Strait; he's the Cary Grant of wearing jeans and boots.

Meanwhile, check out these babies: custom-made by Eddie Kimmel in Comanche, Texas. The fellow in an earlier post is correct: there are no good OTS boots anymore.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

This authenticity oneupmanship is both interesting and ridiculous.

Who knows how 'authentic' (or rigid) the standards for real cattlemen dress were? (My guess would be not terribly).
and how do you decide on the who is or isn't, was or wasn't a cowboy anyways?

Whatever the answer, everyone who wears cowboy boots today--Houston C.O.O. to ranch hand-- does so, in some way, as a part of a costume.

501s and 517s (the only bootcut jean I can stand) will both look fine over cowboy boots (or ropers, or red wings).
If you opt for Leivs a bunch of people whose opinions you shouldn't
worry about will sneer about it.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Who knows how 'authentic' (or rigid) the standards for real cattlemen dress were?


The current standards are well-known in this area, south central Texas. Wrangler Pro Rodeos, instead of Levis, long enough to cover the tops of your boots completely when you're in the saddle, are the standard. Some people think a pair of Dave Littles are the best, but Ropers work just fine. (I have an old pair of oxblood Tony Llamas with dark brown wingtips.) I wouldn't wear an award-style buckle unless I'd actually won one. Western wear is like Trad: it should all look the same, but different.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes, but I struggle to see Cattlemen from the 1890's wearing the same kit.
And how much of (th outfit you describe) is based on tradition? functionality? or conformity?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Why ordinary men wear cowboy boots. :icon_smile:

_She smiled at me 
And I wondered why 
She said I'm looking for a cowboy 
To take me for a ride

And he can rope me on the prairie 
And he can ride me on the plain 
And I will be his Cinderella 
If he'll be my cowboy man

Now I ain't never been no cowboy 
But heaven knows I try 
'Cause I'll be riding tall in my saddle 
With that Cinderella by my side

__"Cowboy Man"_
_Lyle Lovett_

Cruiser


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> This authenticity oneupmanship is both interesting and ridiculous.
> 
> Who knows how 'authentic' (or rigid) the standards for real cattlemen dress were? (My guess would be not terribly).
> and how do you decide on the who is or isn't, was or wasn't a cowboy anyways?
> ...


There's more than a little truth to this. The original poster was asking about which jeans to wear with boots. That takes us well beyond the realm of authenticity--not a comment on the poster, but anyone who knows cowboy boots doesn't need to ask about jeans.

Real cowboys--working cowboys--wear everything from cowboy boots to ropers to lacers to high-top tennis shoes.

So, in my mind, the question isn't what a true, modern working cowboy wears. As bd79cc pointed out, it's kind of like Trad. The fact that some real cowboys wear ropers doesn't make them proper (or the least bit attractive). Ropers aren't real cowboy boots and shouldn't be worn by anyone not immediately involved in calf roping. As I said, I'm no cowboy, but I've played at it and spend enough time in the saddle to understand why true cowboy boots are the way to go.

And, coming full circle back to the original poster, ropers are just plain ugly.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Kav said:


> 'Ropers' are to real world, ranch and range boots what a 'roping' saddle is to a '58 Wade tree or my classic slickfork.
> A roper is what we call a 5 second boot as is the saddle. You break out on a saddle built up to help brace the shock of a sudden stop, leap off and RUN as in run with a flat heel to the waiting calf, tie it up and throw your hands in the air for TIME!
> Now, ride all afternoon on a working range in that 5 minute saddle, toss your whaleline onto a fully mature Braemer bull with an attitude and no fences and watch things get real western like.
> that is when a high heeled boot to lock your foot against an oxbow stirrup, hitops in case a few tons of beef slam into you and a sadddle that lets you communicate with your horse seperates the buckle bunnie heroes and their salamander hipped heifers with hyphenated names from the working cowboys.
> ...


I guess. Obviously, you haven't been to a shopping mall in New Jersey. A big cow once knocked me against the discount rack, and left me holdin' nuthin' but a pitchfork. Big heels and pointy toes would have added to the hubub. You have to love those ropers.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Andy Adams LOG OF A COWBOY is one of the few period journals of a Texas cattle drives of Texas cattledrives.
Frank Dobie's many works on the west are also good references.
Wiliam S. Hart is still considered the most authenticaly rigged screen portrayal.
Western kit did, and does evolve, from the old spanish saddles to Mother Hubbards to Sam Stag rigged slickforks with 6" cantles on to 58 Wades and association trees with swelled forks.
What it all MUST be is tough and functional.
Adams demonstrated this in a gruesome anecdote. A saddled horse was gathered all lathered up, obviously from another outfit ( you could often see dozens of other herds on the horizon.)
They were shocked to see a boot still locked in the doghouse stirrups- and a human leg torn off at the knee.
As Andy said "those old saddles didn't come off a horse if cinched right."
One reason I switched to Oxbows and practised kicking out when riding outside of a arena.
Always listen to a guy named Andy about what to wear.


----------



## PetroLandman (Apr 21, 2006)

This is an interesting thread for me as I am now and always have been a Texan and tangentially associated with cows. While it is true that 'cowboys' in the real world wear all manner of footwear, western boots are the norm. Myself, I wear lace up ropers a great deal due to ankle injuries (and excessive birthdays) that have made wearing pull on boots a bad decision when it comes time to take them off! Jeans MUST be Wrangler's, no ifs, ands or buts.


----------



## hmhill (Apr 30, 2005)

Although I lived in Fort Worth/Dallas area my entire life I very seldom wear jeans or boots. I usually brought my cowboy outfit out for special frontier days, etc. I would like to get a pair of boots from Mercedes or Leddy's one day. Of course, I probably one of the few Texans who can claimed a real Cowboy, i.e. from the cattle drive days from 1866 to the 1870s. According to the 1870 my great great grandfather was a cattle driver. The following is from The Cowboys from Time-Life Books.










Max


----------

